Ask HN: What should a one-man commercial app launch look like? - jessehorne
======
system2
It is hard to describe what you are asking.

1-) You must solve a problem of a niche industry. 2-) You should do it very
simply because you are one man operation. Don't add too many functions /
options so you can maintain it until you grow your "one man" operation. 3-)
Pick an industry which won't change very fast so you can actually market your
product.

Other than these 3 common things, I can't think of anything until you describe
your product a little.

~~~
jessehorne
The web app is a job board with paid postings. It's targetted towards web
developers and people that employ/recruit web developers. The cost-per-post is
$5. The interface is simple. Anyone could make this.

The questions I have...

1.) What steps are involved given the information I've given above, assuming
nothing else? 2.) What kind of strategies would you use when launching?

I figured this would be a fun thought-experiment. Thanks!

~~~
system2
What language/framework will you use?

~~~
jessehorne
I've decided to go a different route. Check this post out.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18907021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18907021)

I'm using PHP/Laravel.

